# Rabbits stolen from Surrey SPCA again



## pla725 (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.news1130.com/news/topstory/article.jsp?content=20081121_124054_14424


SURREY (NEWS1130) - Looks like the rabbit thieves are at it again. The Surrey SPCA is reporting its second burglary in six months, and once again the "bunny barn" was the target.

Missing are: Pumpkin, Chaucer, Rocket, Leo, Run, Coal, Baya and Charles.

Staff and volunteers are upset about the theft and managers are appealing for the safe return of the critters, no questions asked, because they require special care.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow... they've got some real looneytoons loose... Sounds like a good time to invest in a few dogs that bite first and ask questions later...

Hope that those thieves are closet rabbit fanciers... I'm praying for a good end.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 23, 2008)

That is so awful! I'm praying for their safe return. ray:


--Erika


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow! That's awful! 

8 Rabbits stolen!?! Wow. I can't believe they would take 8 rabbits. Lets just hope they catch those thieves soon, and hope the bunnies are ok. :shock:

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh my Gosh! 8 rabbits?! :shock:Wow.

I hope they find the people who stole them and put them in jail! 

I hope and pray that those rabbits are ok, and at least not dead or suffering.

ray:

Karlee


----------



## Becca (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh NO Thats horrid. Who would do that..

I want to put a lock on the shed but Dippy's outside what can I do about him ?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 25, 2008)

I want to steal the ones from the shelter here... They'd be better off...


----------



## BethinIrving (Nov 30, 2008)

I read a posting on BYC that chickens are even being stolen. Somewhere in England this is going on and it seems like it involved 200 chickens. Now rabbits are being stolen from a shelter in the USA?

My rabbits and birds arefamily members. The neighbors even like my critters. A lot of care and time has gone into making sure they are healthy, happy and safe, and I'd be on a rampage if someone stold one of them.

In fact, we are putting in cameras just to help ensure their safety. We have triple fencing as well. 

The grim part is I know a determined thief always seems to accomplish his goals no matter what.


----------



## BethinIrving (Nov 30, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I want to steal the ones from the shelter here... They'd be better off...



We had a shelter that was really not such a good thing at one time. Even the employees in there were trying to step around bad conditions to help the animals. They would even call me to see if I could take animals and find them good homes, or take care of a terminally ill animal they didn't have the heart to put down.

Now we have a great shelter. 

Don't give up hope. Organize some folks who are willing to make noise to politicians and get that shelter up to par. Those little creatures in that thing can't speak for themselves!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 30, 2008)

*BethinIrving wrote: *


> Now rabbits are being stolen from a shelter in the USA?



This shelter is in Canada. (Vancouver B.C.)

I still wonder why someone wants to steal bunnies.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 30, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I still wonder why someone wants to steal bunnies.


My first thought... isn't a pleasant one.


----------



## BethinIrving (Nov 30, 2008)

Pet, I wonder the same thing.

It almost looks like someone is taking animals, lots of animals, and they don't want any paper trails. And don't want to pay for them.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 3, 2008)

That is not good. Sounds like the place needs better security. I hope they catch those theives and get the buns back. Its might be to late though, they could have been stolen for food:shock:


----------



## BethinIrving (Dec 5, 2008)

I ought to loan them my goose, Gooney.

She even went after a cat that was trying to mess with my rabbits. That cat was huge, a big black thing but Gooney fought that thing and it finally jumped the fence and ran off. I heard later from a neighbor that the same big cat almost killed another cat in the neighborhood that nite.

My rabbits, Ojo and Baby, according to Gooney, belong to Gooney -- not me.

:biggrin2:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 13, 2009)

I personally don't believe that the rabbits were stolen for any harm. The rabbits were in a bunny barn, I've never seen it.. but my friend says that it's definately an easy building to break into. The cages were undisturbed, and most of these rabbits had something (ear infection.. etc).

The Surrey SPCA.. ehh.. I haven't heard too many great things about when it comes to their small animals. The bunny barn once had no heating, that a rabbit actually died from the cold. The coordinator is so fed up with being treated horribly, she's actually leaving.

Maybe someone with good intentions felt that those rabbits were not safe there. I really hope that's the case because thats what I believed really happened. Although there is no proof to back it up =[


----------

